
Would anyone have any interest in “Who wants to be trained/certified?” threads? - selotapemeasure
In a similar vein to the “Who wants to be hired?”  posts which are extremely valuable, I was wondering if there is an apetite for a thread for people seeking certification. e.g. for ITIL, LPIC, Prince, PSM... etc. ?
======
mtmail
There's appetite for many such threads, but first try asking the question in
regular 'Ask HN' without making it seem official, regular or too structured to
test interest. I've seen quite a few questions which hardly got 5 replies.
Yesterdays "Seeking Tutor"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20328296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20328296))
got no replies this month (some last month), "Who is starting a startup?"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335253))
hasn't got any traction, "Seeking co-founder"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19821656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19821656))
had few replies.

Dang, one of the HN moderator, commented on such threads
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151412)
and it seems unlikely more get added.

